# Solved: Cant connect to FTP SERVER from outside my house??



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have been trying to set up my FTP server for the past 2 days. I have gotten to a point where I can access my FTP server by typing "ftp://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" into the address bar in my internet explorer, and the username and password prompt loads up. I enter the appropriate credentials and I am logged into my FTP server.

I can do the above on both my computers in my house (1 is obvisouly the ftp server itself, and other computer in my bedroom)

I have IIS installed, I configured my FTP server with a static IP, on port 21, and I provided all this information in my router when setting up a FTP server so that my router can forward requests to my ftp server on port 21.

I am using windows XP, SP 2 on both computers. I have also disabled the "passive FTP" option under TOOLS -----> INTERNET OPTIONS in Internet explorer. 


HOWEVER!!!! this only works when I am logging with the 2 computers in my house. I tried doing a test run with a friend of mine, to see if he could log into my FTP server from his house, but he wasnt able to do so, INFACT, the prompt box, where u are suppose to enter your username and password does not pop up!! I have tried disabling his software firewall (as well as mine) to see if it makes any difference but it didnt. I also tried connecting to my FTP through DOS, but that didnt work either???

I asked my friend to "ping" my ftp server, but he did not get any reponses (just request time out). My router is set up to use MAC addresses to connect to the Internet, and both my computers do indeed access the internet with out any problems

HMMMM....not quite sure what the problem might be?? I was hoping someone could help me out with this one?? I welcome all input/ideas/suggestions, thanks again, your assistance is greatly appreciated.

ps. let me know if theres any other information I can provide?? thanx!!!!


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

PPS.

I tried connecting to my FTP server from another persons house, still didnt work
Here is the actual error message I get:

"ftp folder error:

windows can't access this folder make sure you typed the file name correctly and that you have permission to access the folder.

Details: operation timed out."

Thanx everyone!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well if he cannot ping, then it could be that you have (or have not) set a rule that could be blocking the traffic. Note that you need Port 20 and 21 for FTP. Port 20 is for the data too.

Make sure that you are allowing Port 20 and 21 on both UDP and TCP coming in on your WAN.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

wait was he pinging your Public IP address or your FTP server address that's on the LAN?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Or you can enable pasv and open other ports besides 20.

The main things to remember are the following.

1) Software firewall on your FTP server has to be enabled to allow remote connection in from the outside.
2) NAT firewall on router has to be configured properly. I.E. proper ports forwarded to your server.
3) Your connecting to your WAN IP address from the remote location.

BTW I always suggest troubleshooting your setup FTP server with an FTP client that can give you a log of WHERE the FTP connection is failing as I.E. is not an FTP client and does not give proper FTP errors.

Once you have it up and running correctly then introduce the I.E. component.


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Okay, thanx for your replies, I am at work at the moment, when I get home, I will follow up on your ideas, and will post my results back here, thanx again.

BTW, my friend was pinging the IP address of my FTP server on my LAN (I get the ip address for my FTP server by typing IPCONFIG/ALL in DOS, and write down the information from there?? That IP address is the same IP address I used to configure my ftp server in my Airlink router??)

BTW, I only have port 21 configured in my router for my FTP server. I use a "AirLink" router, I log into my router, and I click onto a tab called "virtual server" from there I choose the FTP option and copy the "ftp" description, and my ftp servers IP address into slot number one, and type 21 under the "port number" field, and then I check the box to "enable" this connection, I then save these changes. (Sorry, I am recalling from memory, when I get home, I will provide a more detailed summary of how I have my ftp server configured in my AirLink router)


Thank you again, your assistance is GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The problem is that your friend has to connect via the public IP address supplied by your ISP, not the private address within your network. You can use a site like http://www.whatismyipaddress.com/ to simply get your public IP address, have him try that.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You can also go to the Gibson Research web site and run a "ShieldsUp / Common Ports" scan on your system. The test will first tell you your current public IP address and then let you know if port 21 (and a few others) is open. Some ISP's do not allow running a server and may block certain ports for incoming connections.

The ShieldsUp test is about half way down this web page
http://www.grc.com/default.htm

If you have a dynamic public IP address (typical for many residential users) it may change every time you power up your modem. This may make it almost impossible for someone on the outside to find your server. In such a case you may want to use a free Dynamic DNS service like the one from www.dyndns.com .


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

One thought though, if you are on Dynamic IP address (like cable), once your IP address is changed, your friend will no longer be able to connect until you give him the new information.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> One thought though, if you are on Dynamic IP address (like cable), once your IP address is changed, your friend will no longer be able to connect until you give him the new information.


That is why a service like www.dyndns.com automatically corrects that exact situation. 

Maybe you stayed up too late last night and missed the last part of my previous post.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah I didn't read all of your post...  I was thinking about the dyndns.com thing but couldn't remember... plus distracted with my class right now


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry, quick question, do I use my "public IP address" in my router configuration when setting up my FTP server, rather than the ip address my LAN??

thanx


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your LAN address


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

okay so i have my LAN address set up in my router i just called my buddy, and asked him to type:

ftp://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (i asked him to type my public IP address)

It still didnt work for him??

hmmm.....my router configuration is only set up with port 21, with my LAN address that, is that correct, or am I missing something?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So you are forwarding FTP on port 21 to your LAN address?

ask your friend to do a tracert to your Public IP address and see if he can see you.


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

I asked my friend to type tracert and then my public ip address and this is what he got:


tracing route to xxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx (public ip address)
over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1ms <1ms <1ms 192.168.1.1
2 7ms 7ms 7ms 10.115.90.1
3 8ms 10ms 8ms 66.185.90.212
4 * * * request timed out.
. * * * request timed out.
. * * * request timed out. 
. * * * request timed out.
21 * * * request timed out.
.
.
.
and this would not not "Trace complete" it would contine on and say:

22 * * * request timed out.


But when I did the samething for his public ip address i got 4 lines, and then at the end it said "Trace complete."

hmmm, let me know what u think, as you have a better understanding of this, thanks!!


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

ps. I also notice that the machine name pops up for him when he enters the "tracert" command is different from the one I get when I check it out on SHEILDSUP! ??


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

here is some background info with my router configuration:

I log into my router, go to FORWARDING RULES

and inside the following is very similar to what I HAVE

ID = 1

SERVICE PORTS = 21

SERVER IP = xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (my LAN address)

ENABLED [] = is checked on

USE RULE # = 0 (the default value)

I think this is set up properly, dont know what I doesnt work??

ALSO in my IIS setup under Administrative Tools, for my FTP site, where it asks for an IP address I have my LAN address typed in, and not my public IP address

Let me know what you guys/gals think??? Really Appreciate all of your efforts thank u again


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

MoneyGuy99 said:


> ps. I also notice that the machine name pops up for him when he enters the "tracert" command is different from the one I get when I check it out on SHEILDSUP! ??


If you access the ShieldsUP!! test from a computer on your network, it should show the exact same Machine Name that your friend should get by doing a tracert to your Public IP address. In both cases the machine name is obtained by doing a reverse DNS lookup of the same IP address. Did ShieldsUP!! show the same IP address as what your friend used for the Tracert test?

Also, when you ran a ShieldsUP port scan test from any computer on your network, exactly what did it show for the status of port #21? If it was marked as "Closed" or "Stealthed" then you either have port forwarding misconfigured on your router or your ISP is blocking incoming FTP requests (Some ISP prohibit running a server of any type and take measures to enforce that policy).


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

MoneyGuy99 said:


> tracing route to xxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx (public ip address)
> over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 <1ms <1ms <1ms 192.168.1.1
> ...


Based on the last 66.185.90.212 IP address in the tracert, I would guess that you are getting your internet connection through Rogers Cable. In that case you may be out of luck with trying to run any kind of server:

http://shoprogersfaq.custhelp.com/c...W55fiZwX3NvcnRfYnk9ZGZsdCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=

*Are servers supported/allowed ?*
*Description*
Servers on Rogers Yahoo! Hi-Speed Internet network.
*Answer*
To provide a consistently fast connection for all our customers, running servers on our network is not supported/allowed.​


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's what I thought.


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

I will review all of this, and post my results ASAP, sorry im just at work now, duty calls!!

Really appreciate all of your efforts, thanx everyone


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: take ya time


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

BTW

I was discussing this issue with a buddy of mine at work, and he also has a "rogers" Internet connection. He, and a friend of his are able to set up a "FTP server" without any problems. FYI, his internet connection from rogers is "rogers lite," not the full high speed connection that I have. 

I will investigate this issue further, and will post my findings ASAP, thank you all again, quite honestly, this is an excellent learning experience, thank you


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

"When you kill 1 man, it is a tragedy. When you kill 10 million, it is a statistic." - Joeseph Stalin, C&C: RA

I loved that game, lol,


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah... and RA3 will be out soon 

(thats a real quote btw )


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

I checked the status of my port 21 through ShieldsUP, and here is what I got:

PORT = 21 
Status = Stealth ftp
Protocol and Application = File Transfer Protocol (Control Channel) 

Does "Stealth FTP" mean I have not configured my router properly, based on the information provided above, i though I did configure it properly?? Let me know what you lot think?? thanks again


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

PS. I also called rogers to verify if they were or weren't blocking port 21.

They said they DO NOT block port 21, and you should be able to set up a FTP server??

Hmmm.....i think it might be something to do with how I set up my router configuration, but with the information I provided above of how I set it up, is it not right????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've been trying to follow this thread, but don't have much to offer.......however, I was trying to get access to my outdoor cameras, which are connected to my main server. I found that I had to allow my main server's internal IP address free access to the internet via my router settings.

Don't know if that will help or not.......if not, just ignore me


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> I found that I had to allow my main server's internal IP address free access to the internet via my router settings.
> 
> Don't know if that will help or not.......if not, just ignore me


*AcaCandy*,
Yep, *MoneyGuy99* has been trying to do that on his router. By any chance are you running MS IIS on your server? We may need an IIS expert to join in if we determine the router and modem settings all seem to be correct.

*MoneyGuy99*, glad to hear that Rogers is not blocking you running an FTP server. Your problem does sound like a misconfiguration of your router or possibly your cable modem. Do you know if you need to enable some type of port forwarding (aka redirection) on the modem itself?

It may be time for you to let us know the brand and model number of your cable modem and router. It may also be time to be a bit less secretive about your internal LAN's IP addresses and router settings (none of the xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx stuff). I don't think that anyone here can tell you if your router settings are correct without knowing the actual settings.

Do you know if your router has a setting that can put your LAN side server in a DMZ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

With regards to the LAN IP address, they are non routable and used in pretty much every home  you don't have to worry about any security issues. Now as for the 66.x.x.x number then that's cool.  It will help us if we know the LAN IP addresses. You never know one digit or octet out could cause the problem.

anyways... I thought routers have a default rule of LAN is allowed to any IP address on the WAN? At least mine does.

I'm suspecting the router. Actually how about this. Can you connect the server to the modem directly and see if your friend can connect to you? (If you are on DHCP, i don't remember, you want to do IPCONFIG to make sure you have the new IP address). This will eliminate the router from the equation if it's the server.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, no, no...I'm just a little guy  It's running XP Pro, and I have some outdoor cameras connected to it that I like to view from another location to keep an eye on things.

My router and cable modem crashed for whatever reason, and I had to resort to factory default settings, and after opening the correct ports on the router for the cameras, and still not being able to access them 'outside' of the network, I fumbled around inside the router settings and saw an area where I could enter the IP address of the 'server' computer, so that it could be accessed by anyone who has the address on the internet 

There may be other options, but this one worked for me.....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oooohhhhh


but my suggestion was for the OP


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cwwozniak said:


> Do you know if your router has a setting that can put your LAN side server in a DMZ?


Bingo, that is where I put my internal address


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> oooohhhhh
> 
> but my suggestion was for the OP


I should have quoted better  Ignore me  My server is working  Wanna see?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sure


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Email me  

Don't want to post it here, plus I can always use another test person  just to be sure 


BTW, I think you'll have to download webcam software to view though


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

let me know  I will email you too


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

True adding your server to the DMZ is the "quick and dirty" way to get your server onto the internet but remember this also leaves it WIDE open for any attacks as you have no ports blocked at all. Just a thought. I would work on fudging with the NAT firewall to get it working right (remember port 20 and 21) also here is a link for adding PASV port ranges to your FTP this allows multiple FTP connections.

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=555022


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey thanks for replying, sorry im just at work right now, when I get home, I will provide you with the "desired" information, and post my results here.

Great group of people here, really appreciate all of your assistance!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

StumpedTechy said:


> True adding your server to the DMZ is the "quick and dirty" way to get your server onto the internet but remember this also leaves it WIDE open for any attacks as you have no ports blocked at all.


Yeah, I know. Nothing mission critical on it, and I will probably play around some more. I had it working 3 days ago, and I'm not quite sure what could have changed on my router in the meantime  One of those computer mysteries.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> One of those computer mysteries.


Nah I would never know what one of those mysteries are....  What ever could you be talking about?


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

MoneyGuy99 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been trying to set up my FTP server for the past 2 days. I have gotten to a point where I can access my FTP server by typing "ftp://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" into the address bar in my internet explorer, and the username and password prompt loads up. I enter the appropriate credentials and I am logged into my FTP server.
> 
> I can do the above on both my computers in my house (1 is obvisouly the ftp server itself, and other computer in my bedroom)
> 
> ...


Read your ISPs TOS/AUP, it may state that home users or people with no static IP are prohibited from running any such service such as a public FTP server and as such your ISP could very well be blocking that port...I know that Comcast does this, they state very clearly in their AUP that use of any such service is prohibited unless the client has a static IP and if caught would result in termination of the clients account...and even if they do not block that port and it's just a configuration issue on your end I'd still check their TOS/AUP because if this is against their rules and your FTP catches their eye you could very well end up without any internet access at all  - best of luck!  (oh and IMO, I'd get linux if I were you...much more stable for server usage...)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there anyway to ping a port?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> Is there anyway to ping a port?


candy, did you get my email


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, I did, I replied too.....


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey everyone, nice to see another topic being discussed. I did what you asked me to do, I plugged my modem directly into my computer, and when I called my friend to try a test connection with my FTP SERVER it worked!!!!

Ive narrowed the problem down to 1 of 2 things:

1 - the obvious answer, my router probably wasnt configured properly

OR
2 - under "My Network Places," under TCP/IP properties, instead of choosing the option "Obtain IP address automatically," I had entered my computers LAN address as a "static" IP address. 

Here is the background on my router that I was initially using:

AirLink 101 802.11g wireless router (my wireless connection is disabled, and was disabled while I had my FTP server connected to it)

I also have a Linksys router. I am going to attempt to set up my FTP server through my Linksys router, and see if it works?? However, before I do, I was hoping some of you could comment of the "2 problematic scenarios" I provided above, and let me know if I am doing anything wrong with my router set up, and/or with my TCP/IP settings on my server??

If so, please let me, and possibly provide a working solution of how my linksys router should be set up for a FTP server??

Thank you all again!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

MoneyGuy99 said:


> Hey everyone, nice to see another topic being discussed.


We were killing time waiting for you


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

MoneyGuy99 said:


> Hey everyone, nice to see another topic being discussed.


lol...

this is what that's called  ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_Hijacking said:


> Thread hijacking
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thread hijacking is the act of taking a forum discussion thread wildly off topic by discussing a subject entirely unrelated to the subject at hand.
> ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thread hijacking is the act of taking a forum discussion thread *wildly off topic *by discussing a subject entirely unrelated to the subject at hand.

We weren't THAT FAR OFF TOPIC, were we?


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

lol yeah that does seem to be worded a bit too strongly


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Come on everyone, lets get back on topic?? I have been trying to use my Airlink router again, and its not working for me, I will try setting it up with my Linksys router, I will post my findings here ASAP..

Tidus, stumpedtechy, and cwwozniak, any of u still around??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For what it's worth, I had my system hooked up with an Airlink router too (it was free after rebate, or close to it) and I finally ripped it out of my network. I had a Linksys that was working well. What model Linksys are you working with?

BTW, for every post we make here, everyone who has posted to the thread gets another email, PLUS the thread gets bumped back to the top of the que for others to see as well


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> BTW, for every post we make here, everyone who has posted to the thread gets another email, PLUS the thread gets bumped back to the top of the que for others to see as well


re emails: not if one has selected Do not subscribe for this thread


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

oh and MoneyGuy99...unfortunately there seems to be a curse here where it's quite common threads go off topic...XD (saying curse jokingly of course )


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i thought candy was talking about her FTP / Server too  lol

anyways



$$$Guy said:


> Ive narrowed the problem down to 1 of 2 things:
> 
> 1 - the obvious answer, my router probably wasnt configured properly
> 
> ...


1 is more likely. If you had no. 2 it would be even worse, especially if your router changes the IP address for your server. For servers you should 99.9999% (if not 100%) be on static IP addesses.

First off, make sure that you have your FTP server on STATIC addressing.

second, we need to look at your rules. Make sure that not only you are forwarding the ports, but also allowing the source (WAN) to go to your server (specific IP address)


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

btw if you don't mind me asking...what do you plan to do with your ftp server once it's properly made public?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

MoneyGuy99 said:


> Tidus, stumpedtechy, and cwwozniak, any of u still around??


Yes sir I am still around. Just lurking for now because Tidus4Yuna seems to be handling things OK.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I try to be here as much as I can... but late night tv... what can I do..


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

lol, thanks everyone

"second, we need to look at your rules. Make sure that not only you are forwarding the ports, but also allowing the source (WAN) to go to your server (specific IP address)."

My understanding here is that I must forward the port (21 is the one I have enabled), as well as my LAN address in my router ( LAN IP = 192.168.1.125). 

Under the "forwarding heading" in my router configuration, that is the port, and IP address I have enabled for forwardding to my FTP server.


FYI - I just came back from England a weeks ago, and I am setting up my FTP server so that my relatives in England, and at home can access the pictures/videos/music I took while on my trip (in 2 weeks I got over 3.65 Gigs worth of pics/videos, lol!!! was an awesome trip!!!!). I thought it would make it easier, instead of burning DVD copies for everyone, and at the sametime, when I go travelling i could easily post my pics to my FTP site, instead carrying around a laptop with me.

And, by learning so, IS ALSO AN EXCELLENT LEARNING EXPERIENCE!! 

Let me know what u think with the information I have provided above (ports and IP forwarding)?? What informaiton should I have in my FORWARDING OPTIONS in my router configuration???

1 - port 21

2 - LAN ADDRESS

3 - click onto the enable button

??? thanks everyone!!

ps. Arsenal RULES!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To confirm it should be 

the port that the traffic is coming from
the destination IP address that the traffic for that port should go to
enable it
if there is any scheduling, make sure it's set to always.

That should do it for that.


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

"the port that the traffic is coming from" = 21

"the destination IP address that the traffic for that port should go to" = my LAN address 192.168.1.125

"enable it" = checked on

"if there is any scheduling, make sure it's set to always." = no scheduling

This is what I have, I will try setting it up with my Linksys router to see if it works, I will post my reply when I get home ASAP!!! thanx everyone


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> BTW, for every post we make here, everyone who has posted to the thread gets another email, PLUS the thread gets bumped back to the top of the que for others to see as well


Sorry I never get these reminder emails. Even though I subscribe to each thread an answer to I probably only get 6-10 emails from TSG a day.

MoneyGuy99

Don't foget if you have a software firewall at all this can be another point of failure. I Don't remember asking or mentioning but with 5 pages on this thread I was not about to go back and reread it all.

Also don't forget you have to do port 20 as well. If you enable PASV then you also have to do the same for those.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

StumpedTechy, you might take a look at your email filters. Your ISP may also be trapping them.


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

hmmm, port 20?? what is that for, and I have tested this scenario by turning on/off my firewall = no difference, still the same problems??

Going back to port 20, i have turned PASV off, i have not configured port 20?? My understanding is that forwarding/enabling port 21 in my router configuration was the key?? 

Why/How would I configure port 21, in my router, and anywhere in my networking settings??

thanks again!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...290855&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

I'm wondering if Linksys live chat could help with that..........Looks like Tidus is sleeping again


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Not the filters on my side I know where all my emails land and this is the only site this occurs with. As far as an ISP trap I have these going to hotmail so I think its a hotmail trap if anything


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Port 20 is also for FTP. If I remember correctly an FTP server could switch ports for larger files, or something like that... it's been a while since I did FTP


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PS I'm at work, which gives me less time than i do at school


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

StumpedTechy said:


> Not the filters on my side I know where all my emails land and this is the only site this occurs with. As far as an ISP trap I have these going to hotmail so I think its a hotmail trap if anything


Yes, hotmail traps many of them  Get a GMAIL account


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Everyone sorry for the late reply, well good news, I found a solution to this problem!!

Unfortunately, it mean't using a different router, I swapped my AirLink router with a Linksys router, and configured it to forward requests to my FTP server, and the result:

IT WORKED LIKE A CHARM!!!

I am satisfied with this solution, and I don't want to take up anymore of your time (for all those who presented there ideas/suggestions, I am really thankful), and for fear that this thread may get "hijacked" as discussed before hand, LOL. Also, I did try to configure my AIRLINK router with port 20, however it did not work.

I am still curious as to why my Airlink router didnt work when setting up my FTP server, I will continue to investigate this matter, and WHEN/IF i do come to a resolution for this issue, be sure that I will post my solutions to this forum.

Thank you all again for your assistance, greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: anytime.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

As I mentioned, I had an Airlink router before, and had many problems with it. I think it's just an inferior product.

Hope that doesn't count as a thread hijack


----------



## MoneyGuy99 (Apr 13, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> As I mentioned, I had an Airlink router before, and had many problems with it. I think it's just an inferior product.
> 
> Hope that doesn't count as a thread hijack


Not at all, infact you knew solution all along, REPLACE THE DAMN AIRLINK WITH A LINKSYS, lol, thanks everyone!!


----------

